# GRP Advise please. Rain on topcoat.



## jrterror (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi. During the process of Topcoating a freak rain shower appeared out if nowhere. I quickly threw a sheet on it, but was too late. The topcoat cured in places and others was very slow. I have not yet looked at it so am unsure if it has ALL cured. 
What is the solution. The rain has left little pits in some places and in others creates ridges. If I press into the uncured ridges there appears to be moisture in it. Obviously the laminate had cured, because I could stand on it to apply the top coat. Will the laminate/resin be OK. Do I need to sand down the TOPCOAT and remove all ridges caused by the rain and the sheet? And then apply another topcoat, perhaps with double the catalyst?
The weather is not looking good for the remainder of the week. Would it be best to wait for warmer weather to evaporate any moisture. 
If the TOPCOAT did not cure, what do I do?
Sorry, lots to read there and many questions. 
Advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rufusraintight (Apr 7, 2016)

Without looking at pictures and going off your description I would leave the roof until the uncured topcoat has had a chance to cure fully (you don't want to apply a new layer of topcoat onto uncured material) then lightly sand back and re-apply with another layer of topcoat.

*Don't double the catalyst* as this will ruin the topcoat and you would have to re-apply again. Just use the recommended amount for temperature.

Good luck!


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

I agree that the best approach here is to wait and then add a second topcoat layer to your roof. Once the material has completely cured, you should be fine to go ahead and finish. You may also want to hold off until you have a sunny day, so you don't risk running into this issue a second time.


----------

